# The SpongeBob SquarePants Movie



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

All right everyone. Time to confess!

Who's going to see this movie?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Saw it today but I thought it was really stupid. My 4 year old said that it was the coolest movie ever. I liked SharkTales better - The humor was geared for a more adult audience . But I guess if a 4 year old likes it then most kids will as well.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

so it wasn't that funny then, that stinks...


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

Spongebob is just a FAD!


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Geeke19 said:


> Spongebob is just a FAD!


Fads don't last 5 years.


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

cdru said:


> Fads don't last 5 years.


Holy Crap he has been on for 5 years!!

see how much I watch cartoons! :lol:


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I'll wait till they come out with the special 2 disc extended edition Directors cut dvd with dts etc.... or maybe wait on the HD dvd...


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

I'll be getting it through Netflicks.


----------

